# My five generations of Canon bodies.



## privatebydesign (Jun 1, 2016)

So here is my first camera, the AE-1 bought new in 1978 for £220 and the camera I did my first paid jobs with, and my current camera, a 1Ds MkIII I got secondhand in 2009 for $4,250 that I am still working with.

I had many bodies in between but never seemed to sell the 'backup' that normally had B&W film in rather than colour, I never had the T series film bodies as I used F-1n's at that time. The one body I sold and would have been nice for the image was a 1D, but other than that I have mostly used these models, the AE-1, A-1, F-1n, 1VHS, 1D (missing) and 1Ds MkIII.

Thought it was a fun image that might be interesting to some. Lets see what you have


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 1, 2016)

Went from a T1i to a 7D, then added a 5DII. Used both the 7D and 5DII until getting a 1D X which replaced both, but there was some overlap.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2016)

I still have a FTQL along with a lot more. I have photos of many. I've sold all of my really old 4X5 view cameras.


----------



## Tyroop (Jun 1, 2016)

You missed out with the T series. I bought a used T90 after two A1's and it was an amazing camera, even though it was still manual focus. The only problem was that it felt so good to use that a 36 exposure roll of film never tended to last very long. I'm not sure that there was a bulk film back option for the T90, as there was for the F-1.


----------



## canon1dxman (Jun 1, 2016)

My first was an A1, bought new and followed quickly by a second one. Both were nicked out of a car boot when on holiday in Portugal so the insurance got me a T70 and T90 before moving on to an EOS 1. Both T90 and EOS 1 bring back happy memories but got through many rolls of film very quickly. 
Interestingly, I did a wedding for a friend with the EOS 1 and the newly announced 10D. The happy couple got identical albums, one with film prints and the other from digital. After that, it was digital all the way.


----------



## RGF (Jun 1, 2016)

I started with an EOS 3 and then added a EOS 1V.

Sold all film bodies to move to digital added newer bodies as they came out.

Tended not to keep older bodies. Figured they would collect dust and so sold them when I got a new models.


----------



## gregorywood (Jun 1, 2016)

My first camera was given to me by my dad as a gift in 1990. It was a Minolta Freedom Zoom and I don't know how many rolls of film went through that camera in the 10 years I had it. I was no photographer, but it sparked the interest in me that later developed.

I had that camera until I bought my first digital in 2001 - a Olympus C-2040 Zoom (2.1 mp with a f/2.8 lens!). I used that until I really got interested in photography as an art/interest/hobby/etc and in 2010 purchased my first "real" and "modern" non-p&s camera - a Canon Rebel T2i with a 18-135mm lens. I added the former "nifty-fifty" lens a few months later.

In 2011, I "upgraded" to the 7D and shortly thereafter, lens envy and GAS ensued. I added the 6D alongside the 7D in 2012, along with my first "L" lens - the 70-200mm f/4L IS.

As I look ahead, I am deciding when it makes sense to "upgrade" bodies. I'm pretty happy with my current kit and I really don't want for anything. My GAS seems to be held at bay for almost a year now! The last lens I bought was the combination of the 16-35 f/4 and the 70-200 f/2.8 II last June. Perhaps a 5D mk4 after it's out for a year and the price gets reasonable and all the quirks are hashed out here in the forum.


----------



## triggermike (Jun 1, 2016)

My first SLR was Minolta's XE-7 (a competitor to the AE-1 that John Newcomb used to hawk on TV) which I still have. When autofocus came about, a friend had the Canon Elan which he let me use and I loved it. When I decided to buy one for myself, the Elan II was available. I used to carry the Minolta loaded with B+W film and the Elan II loaded with color.

But when the first affordable digital SLR, the Canon 10D came to be, I immediately grabbed one and still have it. Went on to get the 40D then the 5D III, the latter I carry today.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 1, 2016)

Tyroop said:


> You missed out with the T series. I bought a used T90 after two A1's and it was an amazing camera, even though it was still manual focus. The only problem was that it felt so good to use that a 36 exposure roll of film never tended to last very long. I'm not sure that there was a bulk film back option for the T90, as there was for the F-1.



Here is my F-1n with my FN-100 bulk film back!


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Tyroop said:
> 
> 
> > You missed out with the T series. I bought a used T90 after two A1's and it was an amazing camera, even though it was still manual focus. The only problem was that it felt so good to use that a 36 exposure roll of film never tended to last very long. I'm not sure that there was a bulk film back option for the T90, as there was for the F-1.
> ...




Quite a beast!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 5, 2016)

dilbert said:


> For a professional, there is far too much paint still on your cameras!



As a professional I use lighting to illustrate the good and mitigate the not so good..............


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 14, 2016)

This thread makes me wish I'd never sold a body. I've gone through a Canon XSi, T5i, 70D, and now have a 5D III I don't think I'll ever get rid of.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 14, 2016)

Selfishly speaking, I would love to have Canon ff mirror less to be built in those two front bodies in the picture  without grip of course.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> Selfishly speaking, I would love to have Canon ff mirror less to be built in those two front bodies in the picture  without grip of course.



The A-1 (picture bottom left) is close in size to the new Fuji X-T2.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 14, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> This thread makes me wish I'd never sold a body. I've gone through a Canon XSi, T5i, 70D, and now have a 5D III I don't think I'll ever get rid of.



Unfortunately CFB digitals will not last the test of time like mechanical film cameras... you won't be passing down old digitals that still work to your children like you can with film cameras.

I say this holding my working RZ67 Pro II from 95' while looking at my oldest 7D that just returned from CPS with a dead motherboard that has a repair cost more than the cameras current value.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 15, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Selfishly speaking, I would love to have Canon ff mirror less to be built in those two front bodies in the picture  without grip of course.
> ...



Add swivel screen, pop up EVF, 50mp, 16 or 20mm, 35,, 50, and 85mm prime that will cure the itch for some naughty Canon users ;D


----------



## nonac (Jul 15, 2016)

AE-1 Program
T-70
T-90
EOS 3
40D
5D Mk III *
7D Mk II *
1Dx *

* currently own


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 15, 2016)

List in order:

Canon Canonet G III QL17 (Note: Back when I was VN, about middle school; sold.)
Canon T3 (Got this dirt cheap from Staples store; sold)
Canon 7D
Canon 30D (Yes, it is in right order. Bought this one used for testing purposes)
Canon 5D Mark III
Canon AE-1 (Got this dirt cheap, almost forget to mention)

Note: All Canon PnSs were not counted...


----------



## LDS (Jul 15, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> The A-1 (picture bottom left) is close in size to the new Fuji X-T2.



Everytime I get mine out of storage to run a B/W film I wonder how small and light it is compared to actual cameras (and then it wasn't among the smaller ones like the Olympus OM line).

Then I mount on it the FD 135/2...


----------



## pwp (Jul 15, 2016)

There's barely an atom of collector in my entire being. Maybe it's a fault! As soon as something is obsolete it's traded, sold or given away. I love the simplicity of not having loads of "stuff". But I appreciate that some people do it. How cool to look at OP's Canon collection. Nice share.

In my professional life I've had the privilege to photograph many of the most senior and successful artists in their homes and studios for editorial projects. A common thread through many of them was that their homes were tastefully and creatively minimal. What was there was high quality, interesting and often eclectic with almost nothing superfluous, yet retaining a very warm, very human ambiance. It was a conscious, overt position. Minimal done badly can be a bit cold. Their homes had a quality that had huge appeal to me and thus an inspiration for how to live my own life substantially free of clutter. Though I do have a Kodak Box Brownie in the studio that was my Mum's. 

That five generations of Canons wouldn't have looked out of place in the homes of some of those artists. Should have kept that 1Ds!

-pw


----------



## kaswindell (Jul 15, 2016)

My Canon history:
1979 TX (stolen)
1980 A1 w/motor drive (in a drawer, needs an overhaul)
1982 FTb (working)
1994 F1 w/winder (late version original, working)
2006 30D (given to one of my daughters
2014 50D (given to another one of my daughters)
2015 5D m3 (current primary body)


----------



## JonAustin (Jul 15, 2016)

Only 4 generations of Canon bodies for me, but here's the entire list:

1966 Polaroid (gift from father, disposition unknown ... I was a kid)
1975 Kodak 110-format (gift from father, used for about 4 years, then abandoned the hobby for a while)
1990 Nikon 35mm P&S (purchased for my wife's college graduation ceremony; used until digital, then donated)
1999 Kodak DC240 (given to a friend upon upgrading to the DC4800)
2001 Kodak DC4800 (given to a family member upon switching to the Canon EOS system)
2003 Canon 10D (sold upon upgrading to the Canon 20D)
2005 Canon 20D (still have; use with non-L primes in precarious environments)
2007 Canon 5D (still have; use as backup for 5D III at paid gigs)
2012 Canon 5D III (current primary body; thinking about buying a 2nd one at closeout)

P.S. I've never had a need or desire to take photographs of my cameras.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 15, 2016)

Canon FT (my Dads)
Canon EOS 1000fn (my sisters)
Canon EOS 300 
Canon EOS 3 First SLR of my very own.
Canon EOS 50e
Canon EOS 300x
Canon EOS 400D first DSLR. 
Canon EOS 7D bought for video, cf card slot was very unreliable before early FW. Never entirely trusted. SOLD
Canon EOS 550D bought for video, traded towards a 600D
Canon EOS 600D bought for video traded towards a 60D
Canon EOS 600D bought for video, SOLD
Canon EOS 600D bought for £60 sold for £200
Canon EOS M & 18-55 (SOLD)
Canon EOS M & 22(bought for video, runs ML)
Canon EOS 60D (bought for video, flip out screen, still have) 
Canon EOS 10D (bought for £30 in absolute mint condition, too nice to use for timelapse, given to wife)
Canon EOS 20D (£40 not too nice for timelapse)
Canon EOS 400D (£25 not too nice for timelapse)


----------



## Tinky (Jul 15, 2016)

Powershots less extensive.

s40. (my second digital camera, first was a Sony FD-75)
sx220HS.
IXUS 120is.


----------



## Northpoint (Jul 15, 2016)

Yashica Electro 35
Cosina - first SLR

FTb 
A1 w/winder
AV-1
EOS Elan 7n
S1Is
EOS Xti
EOS 5D MkII


----------



## JWMilton (Jul 15, 2016)

AE-1 Program (bought in 1981 and still have)
EOS 20D
EOS 40D (to replace the 20D that was stolen)
EOS 5D Mk III


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 15, 2016)

Yashica FX/D: given to someone. moved to olly
variety of OM bodies (OM1, 2n, 3, 4T, 4Ti): sold 'em all, moved to Contax
Nikon F3HP (for underwater, sold quickly again)
Pentax LX with 45 deg viewfinder in Hugy underwater housing: gathering dust
Contax RTS III (2x): sold, moved to Canon
5D2: first dSLR
5DsR


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 19, 2016)

crappy Instamatic something with these small film cassettes......
AE1 Program
A1
T90 (2 pieces- I loved them...)
and the beloved rangefinder Olympus RD35
50E (first autofocus)
300D
5DII
50D
1DIV
5DIII
1DXII


----------



## greger (Jul 19, 2016)

I bought an AE-1 in the mid 70's. After many rolls of film I used rolls and rolls of slide film. I kept using the camera after I got glasses thanks to the rubber eyecup that came with it. I still have the camera. I bought my wife an Olympus 7070 wide zoom. I bought myself a 40D and used it till it said error 99 after every shot. I bought my 7D which I am still using. If it breaks I will have to see what Canon has to offer. I have too much invested in lenses and flashes to switch brands. I like some people think about full frame. I might stick to APSC for the reach. The 80D is a nice camera with 2 Custom spots on the mode dial. It's something I could be happy owning. I'm wanting 3 custom spots and an articulating touch screen with WiFi. GPS would be a nice feature if we did a lot of travelling. As many people state, Better Dynamic Range!


----------



## ykn123 (Jul 19, 2016)

DSLR started in 2004 for me with a Canon 300D
40D - sold
50D - sold
5D MII (2x) - sold in 2015
1D MIII - sold in 2016
7D MII - sold in 2016

1D MIV - still own
1DX MI (2x) - still own
5DM3 (2x) - still own


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 19, 2016)

My first SLR was a Canon AV1, an aperture Priority camera with a very basic swing needle meter. But I cut my portrait and landscape with this camera. I chose Canon so that I could borrow some of my father's lenses, who was also Canon and a few FD mount lenses.

Later when I had some money, I could take photography a lot more seriously. I bought a Canon A1 and my father's AE-1 Program. This served me a long time and I still have these cameras in storage. I don't use them due to their failing shutters and I don't do film any more. 

From there, auto focus came in and my next camera was the big format changer...the EF mount. The EOS 650 was an amazing camera with a lot of features over an above the amazing landmark AF system. The amazing thing about this system (although it was a little slow to market compareed with Minolta and Nikon) was that canon got so much right first time. All the other camera marques took several goes to get it right, Canon...right straight out of the door. 

My next camera was the EOS 33 with eye control. A very nice a well featured camera. I still use this if I need film...which I haven't for many years. Digital SLR was demi-god expensive and most digital cameras were digicams and really lacked the features and depth of field that the 35mm couls offer. 

My first DSLR was the Canon 300D. It served me a year and cost a lot for what it was. I loved the ability to instantly review my photos and adjust iso between shots...but soon discovered that photo archive, storage and post production were serious time and cost liabilities. I bought this with a Sigma 12-24mm! The only crazy wide available for a crop at the time. 

Next up was what I considered to be another game changer camera, the Canon 20D. 5fps, lots of AF points and a big jump in MP. The camera was very nice handling too. But I found the crop good in some situations, but I really missed the depth of field of what was ow termed "full frame". I bought my 20D literally the day it was launched and PX'd my 300D for it. 

Then came a long the Canon 5D...another game changer camera and I was one of the first in my region to stump up the eye watering cash for one. Finally, a full frame DSLR that I could just about afford. An amazing sensor wrapped in a very mediocre camera. But that forced me to really think my photography and work hard with it's AF, meter and lack of features. Although it wasn't that far behind the 20D in some areas, which I sold in PX. This was about the time I started semi-professional photography. Weddings, portrait and landscapes mostly, I wasn't active in marketing at the time...I was drawn into the field and found myself being asked to cover events.

Next up, I strangely missed the crop sensor for long shots and bought a 40D to supplement. The two cameras worked my line up and I used them both at weddings, the 5D did DOF and wide work and my 40D covered the long end (worked great with a 200mm lens) and most of my lens line up was primes except for the wide end. 
I loved Live view and could see that it was another game changer for landscape work...I just needed a 5D series with it. 

Which eventually came along in the very slow to market 5DII. It felt like empires had come and gone in the time it took for Canon to replace the 5D. I wasn't interested in the movie functions but as a camera...it was a huge step in image quality and iso ability. I didn't need the extra MP but it was nice to have. The extra 1 fps was a boon too. It was a vastly better camera and I traded my 40D for a 5DII and a year later I traded my 5D for a 2nd mkII. By them my wedding work was really taking off, I even got a wedding in St Paul's Cathedral! 

I picked up a 7D, which had a stunning AF (for it's day) and I started to dabble with birds and other wild life photography. It was an amazing camera wrapped around a very mediocre sensor. The iso noise at 400iso wasn't that great compared to the 5DII's at the time. But the handling, ergonomics, AF, metering and fps were streets ahead of the 5DII. But I sold this along with a lot of lenses and other kit I'd accrewed to fund a mint SH ef 400mm f2.8 LIS. 

Then the most versatile camera that Canon have ever produced came out, the legendary 5DIII. It was more of a camera that I could ever have wished for. It's AF was co-developed with the 1Dx, it's design was more like a 7D than a 5D and it had more FPS than before. Sure the MP count was practically the same as the 5DII, but for my wedding work, the last thing I needed was massive files. An initial 2000 images at 22mp was quite enough for each wedding thank you. What a camera! I loved it so much I bought two copies and I still run them today along with a 5DII which I use for rough conditions or coastal work. I've taken it on numerous bird workshops and it's performed exceptionally well. In my opinion, getting the shot is more important than how many MP it has. As long as it's well composed, well timed, well metered and well executed...22mp is more than ample.

So it's been a long and fantastic journey. I'm looking forwards to looking at the 5D4. So I'll see what that's got to offer when it's here. But at the moment, my pair of 5DIII's are still knocking it out of the park.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 19, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I've taken it on numerous bird workshops and it's performed exceptionally well. In my opinion, getting the shot is more important than how many MP it has. As long as it's well composed, well timed, well metered and well executed...22mp is more than ample.



That's along the same lines as saying about a 400mm vs 600mm lens: "As long as it's well composed, well timed, well metered and well executed...400mm is more than ample."


----------



## j-nord (Jul 19, 2016)

AlanF said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken it on numerous bird workshops and it's performed exceptionally well. In my opinion, getting the shot is more important than how many MP it has. As long as it's well composed, well timed, well metered and well executed...22mp is more than ample.
> ...


you forgot the big one: 'close enough'


----------



## C_Raven (Jul 19, 2016)

I've had "many" bodies, but most of them are from the same generation. I have sold a body only once.

My first DSLR was a Canon 300D, bought used in 2011
40D - bought in 2011, fell to the ground, mirror box damaged but still works in live view 
1D Mark III - bought on 2013, stolen on 2014
SL1 - bought on a very good sale on 2015, sold for a profit after a couple of months
1Ds Mark III - main body, bought in 2015

So, as you can see, I have been stuck with cameras from 2007 for a long time, though I've been getting better ones.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 19, 2016)

j-nord said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > GMCPhotographics said:
> ...



That is the key point. If you are close enough, all equipment is more than ample.


----------



## GlynH (Jul 19, 2016)

Talking about (D)SLR and not compact point & shoot;

A1 - 1980 in time for a holiday in Canada where I spent most of my holiday money buying more lenses for it
T90 - 1986 favourite camera of all time. Loved it and expanded its capabilities with many FD lenses & accessories
10D - 2004 first affordable DSLR camera for me. Struggled to come terms with 1.6x 'crop' factor compared to 35mm
20D - 2005 upgrade to 10D but still struggled with 1.6x 'crop'. Only took 8 photos before changing it to...
5D - this is more like it. Back to my 35mm point of view. Wonderful camera
7D - 2011 purchased specifically to make best use of my 100-400mm on last shuttle launch. Still struggle with 1.6x
5D III - purchased in 2015 at Photography Show with £500 off! Wonderful features but too much camera for me

I still have the 5D, 7D & MKIII and on reflection wish I could at least have kept the T90 along with its lenses & accessories as that was the setup that really inspired me.

And despite the MKIII being more than enough camera for me I will probably get the MKIV when it is released!

-=Glyn=-


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 20, 2016)

AlanF said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken it on numerous bird workshops and it's performed exceptionally well. In my opinion, getting the shot is more important than how many MP it has. As long as it's well composed, well timed, well metered and well executed...22mp is more than ample.
> ...



True...but one of the reasons I chose a 400mm f2.8 over a 500L or 600L was it's flexibility. With extenders, it makes a very good 560mm f4 or 800mm f5.6 as well as the native 400mm f2.8. In fact it's the only big white lens of the mkI generation that doesn't seem to loose much IQ with extenders.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 25, 2016)

First was a Fuji STX-2
Olympus OM-10 - stolen
Olympus OM-10 - sold for concert tickets 
15 year gap
Canon 500D - sold for...
Canon 70D - still own
Canon 5DIII - still own


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 25, 2016)

greger said:


> I bought an AE-1 in the mid 70's. After many rolls of film I used rolls and rolls of slide film. I kept using the camera after I got glasses thanks to the rubber eyecup that came with it. I still have the camera. I bought my wife an Olympus 7070 wide zoom. I bought myself a 40D and used it till it said error 99 after every shot. I bought my 7D which I am still using. If it breaks I will have to see what Canon has to offer. I have too much invested in lenses and flashes to switch brands. I like some people think about full frame. I might stick to APSC for the reach. The 80D is a nice camera with 2 Custom spots on the mode dial. It's something I could be happy owning. I'm wanting 3 custom spots and an articulating touch screen with WiFi. GPS would be a nice feature if we did a lot of travelling. As many people state, Better Dynamic Range!



I have very good friends where his wife was shooting with a 60D and he uses a 7D, for christmas this past year I recommended, for the budget constraints he had vs. what he wanted to get for her, the Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4 DC Macro OS HSM lens. She loved it, works great with her 60D, then for her birthday this past May, he bought her the new 80D, they took it to Yellowstone/Grand Tetons for their summer vacation...they both love it and I can't wait to see her photos. They have the 55-250mm IS STM lens too, and a couple other Canon lenses.


----------

